
Everyday Life - mshang0
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Everyday_life
======
seesawtron
I was not expecting to find this gem here:

"People choose what to do with their time based on opinions and ideals formed
through the discourse they are exposed to. Much of the dialogue people are
subject to comes from the mass media. The media uses language to make an
impact on one’s everyday life, whether that be as small as helping to decide
where to eat or as big as choosing a representative in government."

I would add it is also influenced by one's peers and friends.

------
seesawtron
Its hilarious that the first picture on an article of "Everyday Life" is a
dude sleeping like there's no tomorrow!

